# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Πέθανε η Αθηνά  μου.

## μαρια ν

εχτες πολυ ξαφνικα χωρις να εχει παρουσιασει κανενα απολυτος προβλημα υγειας μεσα σε μια ωρα πεθανε το κοριτσακι μου η αθηνα μου το lovebird μου αυτο ηταν το κοριτσακι μου
Uploaded with ImageShack.us την ειχα εναμιση χρονο και μου ειχε κανει συνολο 7 μωρακια σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα τα τελευταια τα εκανε πριν απο 2 μηνες μετα της εβγαλα την φωλια γιατι δεν ηθελα να κουραστει  ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη γιατι δεν ξερω γιατι πεθανε ισως ηταν και μεγαλη σε ηλικια τι να πω ηταν γεννημενη το 05 ευχομαι να ειναι καλα εκει που παει και ευχομαι να μην ξαναζησω κατι τετοιο ουτε εγω αλλα ποτε και κανενας αλλος καλο ταξιδι κοριτσακι μου

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Μαρια. ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της κοντα στον δημιουργο της.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

κριμα για την μικρη σου! λυπαμαι πραγματικα! καλο σου ταξιδι Αθηνα! το ταιρι της.. πως αντεδρασε?

----------


## vag21

λυπαμαι μαρακι.

----------


## mai_tai

Απιστευτο παντως-να κοιμουνται μια χαρα το βραδυ,κ το πρωι να το βλεπεις πεθαμενο...!ισως απο ματι να πηγε...τοσο ξαφνικα(μην γελατε...το πιστευω αυτο)κριμα για την μικρη σου μαρια!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους σας ,εχτες στολιζαμε με τις κορες μου το δεντρο και γενικα το σπιτι, ειχαμε βαλει και χριστουγεννιατικα τραγουδια και τα πουλια σφυριζαν λες και τους αρεσε το κλιμα ,βλεπω καπως την αθηνα μου και μεσα σε λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα την βλεπω ξαπλωμενη στην κυριολεξια στο πατωμα του κλουβιου με τα κοκκινα τα ματακια της ανοιχτα βαζω το χερι μου μεσα γιατι δεν φαινονταν σαν πεθαμενη και ερχεται διπλα της σαν να της μιλαγε ο φοιβος τοτε καταλαβα οτι μολις ειχε πεθανει ,δεν ηταν κρυα ,την περνω στα χερια μου την χαιδευα και της μιλαγα ελπιζοντας οτι θα αντιδρασει αλλα δυστυχως τιποτα δεν ξερω γιατι συνεβη αυτο καποιοι μου ειπαν πως μπορει λογω ηλικιας δεν ξερω τι να πω.
Ο Φοιβος μου την αποχαιρετησε οταν ηταν στο πατωμα του κλουβιου ετσι μου φανηκε ,φαινεται μια χαρα αλλα νομιζω οτι την ζηταει γιατι φωναζει καποιες φορες δυνατα για να του απαντησει  δεν ξερω τι να πω ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πολυ συγκινητικο αυτο που λες, που την αποχαιρετησε ο φοιβος! :') ομως ειναι εκει ψηλα σας βλεπει και ειναι ευγνψμων για οσο καιρο περασατε διπλα της! να εισαι δυνατη εχω χασει κι εγω απο διπλα μου, ενα χρονο πριν το σκιουρακι μου! ξερω πως ειναι! ολη η οικογενεια πηγαμε στο εξοχικο να το θαψουμε και να το αποχαιρετησουμε! ολοι μας λυπηθηκαμε βαθια.. να τη θυμασαι και να σε συντροφευει παντοτε η αναμνηση της!

----------


## μαρια ν

και εγω επειδη την ηθελα κοντα μας την εθαψα στην λεμονια μου που εχω εξω στην αυλη για να την εχω οσο κοντα μου γινεται

----------


## jk21

MΑΡΙΑ λυπαμαι ... καπου ειχα δει για μεση ηλικια 10-15 χρονια στα lovebirds .πεθανε σχετικα μικρη η καημενουλα ... ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις ξαφνικο ,μαλλον καρδια ή εγκεφαλικο ηταν .αν θες να μπεις στην διαδικασια να δουμε κατι παραπανω και εχεις ακομα τις κουτσουλιες της  ... υπαρχει περιπτωση για καμμια τοξικωση ,οταν ηταν εξω; σκεψου για κατι νεο που ισως βρηκε που εχει σχεση με μολυβδο ή κατι σχετικο

----------


## Kostakos

Ωχχχ Η μητέρα του ρούλη..... πόσο λυπάμαι Μαρία  :sad:  ελπίζω κάθε άνοιξη η Λεμονιά να ανθίζει και να βγάζει μοσχομυριστάάνθη και να τη Θυμάστε...

----------


## Deimitori

Λυπάμαι, ας είναι αναπαυμένη η ψυχούλα της...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λυπάμαι πολύ...!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

:Sick0004:

----------


## Athina

Στο καλό να πάει η μικρή Αθηνούλα.
Λυπάμαι πολύ Μαρία.

----------


## geog87

πολυ λυπηρο νεο Μαρια...λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κριμα το καημενο.
Καλο ταξιδι Αθηνουλα...μην στεναχωριεσαι Μαρια,
ηξερε οτι την αγαπουσες...  :sad:

----------


## Panosfx

Τι γινετε ρε παιδια;Γιατι τοσοι μαζεμενοι θανατοι πουλιων τις τελευταιες μερες;
Παει κι η Αθηνουλα....Κριμα..

----------


## panaisompatsos

κρίμα.

----------


## μαρια ν

> MΑΡΙΑ λυπαμαι ... καπου ειχα δει για μεση ηλικια 10-15 χρονια στα lovebirds .πεθανε σχετικα μικρη η καημενουλα ... ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις ξαφνικο ,μαλλον καρδια ή εγκεφαλικο ηταν .αν θες να μπεις στην διαδικασια να δουμε κατι παραπανω και εχεις ακομα τις κουτσουλιες της  ... υπαρχει περιπτωση για καμμια τοξικωση ,οταν ηταν εξω; σκεψου για κατι νεο που ισως βρηκε που εχει σχεση με μολυβδο ή κατι σχετικο


Η Αθηνα μου δεν ηταν ημερο πουλακι και δεν εβγαινε εκτος κλουβιου και στο κλουβι της υπηρχαν μονο ξυλινα παιχνιδακια  οσο για τις κουτσουλιες ηταν απολυτα φυσιολογικες οποτε μαλλον κατι αλλο ηταν ,δεν ξερω αν ηταν καρδια δεν πρεπει να τρομαξει με κατι ?Αλλα δεν εγινε κατι να τρομαξει ηταν διπλα μας μεσα στο σαλονι που ειναι τα πουλακια μου [εκτος απο αυτα που ειναι καραντινα] .

----------


## miranta7

:Sick0004:

----------


## fysaei

λυπάμαι για το πουλάκι σου Μαρία..ήταν πανέμορφο πρέπει να πω..

----------


## jk21

Δεν μιλαω για καρδιακο επεισοδειο απο κατι που την τρομαξε  ... καθαρα οργανικο ... κουραστηκε  (γονιδιακο )  ή επαθε ανακοπη -εμφραγμα απο κομματι αθηρωματικης πλακας που μπορει να ξεκολλησε απο καποιο αγγειο και σφηνωσε σε καποιο πιο στενο ,κοντα στην καρδια  .οπως και στους ανθρωπους ,ετσι και στα πουλια ,δεν διαφερει η υγεια και αντοχη των αγγειων και της καρδιας  ...  καλο αγγειακο συστημα ,περα απο τις οποιες γονιδικακες προδιαθεσεις  ,σημαινει μεγαλη προσοχη σε αυτο :

*Η σημασία της ισορροπίας στην λήψη ω3 και ω6 στη διατροφή των πουλιών*

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι :Sick0004: τωρα εγινε ενα φτερωτο αγγελακι.

----------


## olga

Μαρία λυπάμαι πολύ..

----------

